# Expression Definitions in einer RCP



## Tomas (28. Okt 2010)

hallo,

ich hab eine Plugin mit Commands... Ich hab die Commands und die Handler in der Plugin.xml verknüpft und mache auf einen Handler ein active When (in der plugin.xml) auf eine (org.eclipse.core.)expression.definition.

Die Definition sieht so aus:
-ObjectSelected
 - selection (with)
   - (iterate)
     - xxxType (instanceof)

Nun zu meiner Frage. Wie mach ich es um einen zweiten Typen dranzuhängen? Wie sieht die Syntax da aus.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## dzim (28. Okt 2010)

Wäre das nicht einfach:

- selection (with)
- (iterate)
- or
- xxxType (instanceof)

???


----------



## Tomas (2. Nov 2010)

Danke! Haut hin

- selection (with)
- (iterate)
- or
- xxxType (instanceof)
- xxxType2 (instanceof)

Einfach ein or statement und dannach die typen die gewünscht sind. Wo finde ich die Syntax von solchen Statements herraus? Gibts da ne genauere Beschreibung?

Lg


----------



## Wildcard (2. Nov 2010)

Ich kenne leider keine detailierte textuelle Beschreibung. Ist doch aber eigentlich ziemlich sprechend, oder?


----------

